# Can anyone on this forum translate a Chinese instruction manual for me?



## YYCHM (Nov 12, 2020)

Bought a VFD on Amazon and the programing manual is in Chinese.  No English manual supplied.

Can anyone here help me?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## gerritv (Nov 13, 2020)

One option: https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/11/17965536/google-translate-visual-translation-13-languages-new/
What model is it? Perhaps someone already went through that effort?
Attached is an HY manual, there are others on the net.

Or contact the vendor?


----------



## Brent H (Nov 13, 2020)

I attached another one in your other post


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 13, 2020)

It's a ATLAS VFD-S and I have been searching for vendor contact info to no avail.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07ZCTFB78/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## gerritv (Nov 13, 2020)

On the Amazon page it says to contact customer service for English manual (way down in the reviews/questions area.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 13, 2020)

Brent H said:


> I attached another one in your other post



Thanks, but not even close as far as I can tell.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 13, 2020)

gerritv said:


> On the Amazon page it says to contact customer service for English manual (way down in the reviews/questions area.



Ya, I saw that.  Who is customer service????


----------



## Dusty (Nov 13, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Ya, I saw that.  Who is customer service????



Hi Craig, a little Chinese man who doesn't speak English. Just trying to brighten your day. LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 13, 2020)

@Johnwa what does your phone app think of these?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 13, 2020)

Maybe use instructions from some other unit? This should not be such a mystery, you connect 240V on one side 1ph and get 3ph on the other. The trick is mainly in... how do you change speeds, wire extra on off switch etc. 

On the plus side it is only 68 CAD now.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 13, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> Maybe use instructions from some other unit? This should not be such a mystery, you connect 240V on one side 1ph and get 3ph on the other. The trick is mainly in... how do you change speeds, wire extra on off switch etc.
> 
> On the plus side it is only 68 CAD now.



I wired it up and it ran fine right out of the box.  Max freq was 50HZ and I wanted to up that a bit.  I figured out how to do that by looking at the defaults listed.  It now cycles 0-80HZ and the setting is being saved when powered down.  Now I want to figure out how to get it to run in reverse, and I'm only assuming it can be done.  It has a DIR led?
What do you think the MF-K button means and is for?  These instructions are really bad, I don't see any dissertation explaining the button functions.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 13, 2020)

I have used mine like 5 year ago. Got two of them, one died. "customer service" did reply and simply blamed me for broken unit.


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 13, 2020)

Here’s a translation of the first page.
Good luck.LOL

FO.00 |Inverter power specification |Display current power
FO.01 |Main Controller Software Version|Display the current software version number
0: Panel run command channel
FO.02 |Run command channel selection|1: Terminal run command channel
2: Communication operation command channel
0: Panel potentiometer
|1: Number given 1, operation surface

Panel ▲, ▼ key adjustment
|2: All analog setting (0~10
10.10~99.99KW model setting
1.00~99.99
1.01
10~2
0
V/0~20mA
3: Digital setting 2, end terminal UP
IDO WN adjust frequency
4: Two-stage speed terminal access to the given
And run, terminal UP/DO
WN adjust frequency
5: Two-stage speed terminal trigger setting
And run
FO.03 | Frequency setting selection
0~6
0
6: Communication setting
FO.04 Running frequency digital setting|The setting value is frequency digital for 10.0~upper limit frequency| 50.0Hz| 0


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 13, 2020)

Johnwa said:


> FO.00 |Inverter power specification |Display current power
> FO.01 |Main Controller Software Version|Display the current software version number
> 0: Panel run command channel
> FO.02 |Run command channel selection|1: Terminal run command channel
> ...



Thanks for trying !!!


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 13, 2020)

Apparently MF-K stands for multi function key and according to some of the manuals I have been looking at I should be able to program it to behave as a reverse run key.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 14, 2020)

@Johnwa could you please try your phone app on this please......


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 14, 2020)

Here you go
HJH
|0: The console is idle
1: Wire control stop/run
FO.21 |input terminal X1 function|2: keyed stop/run
3: Key operation
|4: Keyed stop
5: Wire control forward running
6: Wire control reverse operation
0~26
X
7: reserved
Input terminal X2 function 18: error reset signal
9: Wire control forward and reverse switching
10: Keying forward and reverse switching
11: Keyed forward running
12: Keyed reverse operation
13: Multi-speed 1
14: Multi-speed 2
15: Multi-speed 3
16: External error signal
17: Jog forward
18: Jog reversal
FO.22 |
0~26
2
X
FO.23 | Input terminal X3 function
0~26
7
X
FO.24 | Input terminal X4 function | 19: Emergency stop
0~26
0
X
20: Relay control
21: Clear terminal frequency
22: Terminal frequency increases
23: Terminal frequency decreasing
24: Select stage speed 1 and run
25: Select stage speed 2 and run
26: Multi-speed shutdown (only for
24 and 25 functions are valid)
FO.25 | Input terminal X5 function
0~26
0
O
One


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 14, 2020)

And this is from google translate 
■LU.VU HJト4 U | 0: Control terminal idle 1: Wire control stop/run input terminal X1 function | 2: Key control stop/run 3: Key control operation 4: Key control stop 5: Wire control forward running  6: Wire control reverse operation 7: Reserve FO.21 0~26 1 X input terminal X2 function 18: Error reset signal FO.22 0~26 2 X 9: Wire control forward and reverse switch 10: Key control forward and reverse  Switch 11: keyed forward running 12: keyed reverse running input terminal X3 function | 13: multi-speed 1 FO.23 0~26 X 14: multi-speed 2 15: multi-speed 3 16: external error signal 17: point  Moving forward 18: Jogging reverse FO.24 | Input terminal X4 function | 19: Emergency stop 0~26 0 X | 20: Relay control 21: Terminal frequency clearing | 22: Terminal frequency increasing 23: Terminal frequency decreasing 24  : Select stage speed 1 and run | 25: Select stage speed 2 and run 26: Multi-stage speed stop (only valid for functions 24 and 25) FO.25 | Input terminal X5 function 0~26 0 7


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 14, 2020)

With the google app you can pick out specific sections to translate.  That might give better results.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 14, 2020)

I tried google translate and it didn't produce anything for me???


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 14, 2020)

the first 2 columns are
F0.21 Input terminal X1 function , then the same thing for X2,X3, etc

This is the middle column 
1: Wire control stop/run | 2: Key control stop/run 3: Key control 4: Key control 5: Wire control operation 6: Wire control operation 7: Reserved 18: Error signal 9: Wire control forward and reverse switch 10:  Forward/reverse switch 11: Run 12: Keyed run | 13: 14: 15: Multi 16: External signal 17 18 | 19 20 21 22 23 24: Select run 25: Run 26: Multi-stage speed stop only for 24 and 25  Function effective)


----------



## Dusty (Nov 14, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> I tried google translate and it didn't produce anything for me???



Hi Craig sounds like you're joining my league, welcome to the club. LOL


----------



## Alexander (Nov 14, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> Maybe use instructions from some other unit? This should not be such a mystery, you connect 240V on one side 1ph and get 3ph on the other. The trick is mainly in... how do you change speeds, wire extra on off switch etc.
> 
> On the plus side it is only 68 CAD now.


Why is this thing so cheap? I feel like ordering one just to keep as a spare. The last one I ordered on aliexpress was over $170


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 14, 2020)

Alexander said:


> Why is this thing so cheap? I feel like ordering one just to keep as a spare. The last one I ordered on aliexpress was over $170



Probably because the instruction manual is in Chinese LOL.

Oh ya... and no dedicated reverse key.

I've been putzn with this thing for a few days now trying to figure out what the multi-function key (MF-K) is doing and how to change it's behavior.  Currently if you depress and hold MF-K down it spins the motor up to the HZ value in location F0.16.  When you release the key it stops running the motor.  What that is suppose accomplish is beyond me.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 15, 2020)

So after much head scratching I finally realized I had to run my manual PDF scans through OCR software in order to get PDF files that google translate could deal with.

I found and used this https://convertio.co/ocr/chinese/ which produced the needed files.

Unfortunately none of the parameters in this VFD allow you to change the MF-K key functionality which currently behaves as a jog to frequency X function.  Probably explains the amazon price, no reverse run functionality.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2020)

I bought one of these for testing purposes. Very nice unit feels well built


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 18, 2020)

Yup.... that's the same one.   Did you get an English users manual with it?


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Yup.... that's the same one.   Did you get an English users manual with it?


Nah it is Chinese I am hoping the menus are similar to other aisan VFD's


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 18, 2020)

Alexander said:


> Nah it is Chinese I am hoping the menus are similar to other aisan VFD's



Is this where you got it from https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0..._asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=chmw-20 ?

And look at that!  It's full price again CDN$ 234.69 ???  I paid $75 landed.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2020)

Yeah it was as low as $68 on the weekend. Price went up on Monday.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 18, 2020)

If you figure out how to make it run in reverse from the key pad let me know please....  Or even how to wire the low voltage options would help.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2020)

Will do. I'll play with it and let you know if I find anything interesting


----------



## Alexander (Nov 19, 2020)

I was playing with all the settings and figured out F0.06 changes the direction 0=forward and 1=reverse


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 19, 2020)

F0.06 direction 0=forward 1=reverse
F0.07 output frequency default is 50HZ
F0.08 upper frequency tied to F0.07
F0.09 low limit frequency
F0.10 acceleration time in sec
F0.11 deceleration time in sec
F0.15 stop mode 0=decelerate 1= free stop
F0.16 Jog frequency the HZ value key MF-K jogs to

Here is a translation of the manual.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 19, 2020)

These are what F0.21 - F0.25 translate to.

FO.21 | input terminal X1 function 1
FO.22 | Input terminal X2 function 2
FO.23 | Input terminal X3 function 7
FO.24 | Input terminal X4 function 0
FO.25 | Input terminal X5 function 0



|0: The console is idle
1: Wire control stop/run
2: keyed stop/run
3: Key operation
4: Keyed stop
5: Wire control forward running
6: Wire control reverse operation
7: reserved
8: error reset signal
9: Wire control forward and reverse switching
10: Keying forward and reverse switching
11: Keyed forward running
12: Keyed reverse operation
13: Multi-speed 1
14: Multi-speed 2
15: Multi-speed 3
16: External error signal
17: Jog forward
18: Jog reversal
19: Emergency stop
20: Relay control
21: Clear terminal frequency
22: Terminal frequency increases
23: Terminal frequency decreasing
24: Select stage speed 1 and run
25: Select stage speed 2 and run
26: Multi-speed shutdown (only for 24 and 25 functions are valid)

@Alexander See my previous post for PDF translations of the manual.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 2, 2021)

@Alexander here is a copy of the ATLAS VFD-S manual in English that an AliExpress seller sent to me.

Also, a zipped XLSX file.


----------

